# Please help wild pigeon-Northhampton, UK



## willow (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi I wonder if anyone can advise me on what to do.
A cat attacked a wild pigeon in our street a couple of weeks ago. His wing is broken by the looks of it and he has not attempted to fly anywhere. I have been feeding him and made sure he has water. He won't let me near him to capture him, but I have managed to get him into my garden now which is probably safer than the street. He is eating the feed I am putting out for him and drinking but I am worried if I try and trap him I will hurt him further. 
The last pigeon I rescued and took to local vets was put straight down and it will break our hearts if this happens again.
He looks on quite good condition asides the wing. What would you recommend? Will a vet be able to reset the wing if I do ever manage to catch him? 
Should I let them put him down? I really don't mind him living in the garden. Cat's won't come in the garden as we had a dog up until last year and since then they stay away.
Any advice is welcomed. 
I live in Northampton UK 
Many thanks
Julie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Julie & Welcome to pigeons.com
,

Thank you for your concern over this needy bird.

Please do catch him and see what you can do. Here is a link to a trap:

http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html


Cats have a very poisones saliva that can kill, the bird needs to be on Augmenton/or Clavamox.

We have several rehabbers that live in the UK, I don't know if they live anywhere near you but I will alert them.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Julie,

thank you for reascuing this unfortunate bird.
I am sorry to say that vets are sometimes quick to euthanize pigeons many times unecessarily. Two weeks after the fracture, I am not sure if the wing could be still be set, but it still worth it a try. You can call the vet and ask him what he would do in this case.
The wing can be setting also on his own, hard to say without taking a look at it, and at this stage the pigeon might just still be in pain and this could be the reason he doesn't want to fly.
For the bird's safety, is it possible you can bring him into the house and put him in cage with food and water? Even though the cats don't come to your yard, it could be they had no reason to come until now, but if they realize there is a grounded bird they might show up. There can also be other predators that could get to him. So, if possible catch the bird and put him in a safe location until we figure what can be done for him.
We have a few members in the UK, I am sure they will be soon online to help you out.

Reti


----------



## willow (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks Treesa and Reti,
It's dark here now, so I shall set up a trap for him/her tomorrow. I am working a half day tomorrow, so shall try some more local vets. Fingers crossed I will find one wild bird friendly. Any further advice / help welcome. I would hate to think of something bad happening to it.
Many thanks
Julie


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I can email you some pages from a vet book of how to wrap the wing for different breaks but a lot of time has passed since the initial injury. It may be a case where the bird will never be able to fly again and might end up needing a good home. They make good pets!

Pidgey


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Help?*

Hi Julie,

I too am in the UK but in London. I don't rehab pigeons but I have picked up plenty in my time with injuries etc. I am lucky in that I have a great Wildlife place about 10 miles away that I can take them to. 

There is mention of a wildlife rescue place called Safewings in Isham, Nothants. which takes all birds - their number is 01536 726113 - it may be worth giving them a call to see if they can help as well.

But as many on this site will advise, it is always best to check first on their policies with pigeons - i.e. do they rehabilitate or euthanase. I am sure they will help to rehabilitate as they are listed under "Wildlife Hospitals" but check first. Vets tend to euthanase because they are putting the bird " out of its misery" but there will vets out there with wildlife close to their heart. You need to "shop" around" maybe?

Re trapping the bird, I tried the box trap but wasn't too successful but if the bird is grounded and in your garden, it may be OK. I had too many distractions where I was. If it can't fly, I am sure that with patience you can grab him. I know you are scared of hurting him more, but if you can initially grab him and have a box nearby to pop him in then discomfort is minimal. They look delicate but pigeons are strong little birds.

Good luck and fingers crossed for that all important capture - the first step to helping him. 

Tania


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Try throwing*

a light weight small blanket or towel over the bird , walk him into a corner of your yard and talk softly to him throw some seed into the very corner V of where you walked him to and when he turns to eat the seed throw the blanket over him. It's worked for me 9 out of 10 times at my work. You won't hurt him. He is not safe on the ground. Good luck.

Andi


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Julie,

Whatever you do don't let the vet put the pigeon down!

We have two members in Northampton and one in Bedford, one of them has an aviary and hopefully could give it a home at least temporarily then I will take it.

Unfortunately I haven't got telephone numbers with me ( I am at work), but if you phone me we can work something out. I will e-mail you my number.

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

OK I spoke to Karen in Far Cotton, she is at work at the moment but will be home by 2:30 if you could call her then? I will e-mail you her mobie number.

Thanks,

Cynthia


----------



## Karen 210773 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Hi Julie*

Hi I'm Karen in Northampton, Cynthia has given you my number. I have a safe place for him here, and also have a large avairy with ramps in for those that can't fly they are still able to get to the tops with all the others. He will be in good hands, and Cynthia will take him on when she or John are in the area. Please get in contact soon, I would be more than happy to help out. Thank you for all you have done. - Karen


----------



## Karen 210773 (Mar 17, 2004)

Hiya Julie, just another quick thought, if your having problems catching him and worried, I can alway's come over and collect, if you just give me a ring and let me know where you are. Really hope that all is ok. - Karen x


----------



## willow (Jan 11, 2006)

Just thought I would update you all. I have hunted and hunted for him, but he has gone. I've checked everywhere and he is nowhere to be seen. There are no feathers anywhere or any signs at all, so I enlisted the help of some strong men to help in the hunt. We have spent all evening tonight moving everything even the rabbit hutches, shed, bins and nothing, so I guess my feathered friend was able to fly away. Perhaps he was flying into the street and just choosing to wander around or maybe feeling trapped in the garden gave him the will to fly away. I guess I will never know.
I do hope he is ok and will return with all the other birds we get in the garden.
Thank you soo very much and Karen I will keep number if you don't mind as this is my second bird rescued by the kids so I am sure it won't be long before we have our next casualty.
I am sorry to have wasted all your times, but I really appreciate all your help and advice. You are a great bunch.
Have a great weekend and I will keep bird watching for my feathered friend.
Many thanks
Julie


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am glad he was able to fly, means he is feeling better.
Thank you for caring for him. 
Don't be surptised if he shows up for a meal.

Reti


----------



## Karen 210773 (Mar 17, 2004)

Hiya Julie, so pleased that well enough to fly off, yes please keep my number for any emergencies or if you want any support or advice. Thank you for your time you had given him and for the safe place of recovery. Take care sure he will be back to see you. - Karen x


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

hi Julie~

He was on lucky bird. I am glad that he was strong enough and had the will to fly to a new life. 

It was so kind of you to worried about the pigeon.I imagin you are hooked on pigeons now? It is easy to do when one drops into your life, even for a while.

Keep your eyes to the sky.


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

Victor said:


> hi Julie~
> 
> He was on lucky bird. I am glad that he was strong enough and had the will to fly to a new life.
> 
> ...


*That must o been horrible*


----------



## willow (Jan 11, 2006)

I, like an impaitient mother awaiting her late child to come home, have been peering out of the window all weekend and guess who dropped by today. In fact the cheeky bird was strutting up and down outside the door as all the morning food had gone. Bloomin cheek!
He has been fondly named speedy by my little ones. (don't ask)
I was sooooooo pleased to see Speedy again. I know he is safe, well and now well fed too.
I can feel a friendship coming on, although after his impatient behaviour today, I think I know who wears the trousers. Lol
Ok, I admit it, I am hooked and have yet another waif and stray in my life to worry about.
I'll keep you updated on our friendship.
Jules


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

So glad to hear that Speedy is under your protective custody! I'm surprised you didn't call him/her "Cheeky."  

Pigeons seem to have a unique ability, shared by some others, of being able to get under your skin and before you know it, they are nestled right next to your heart!  

Say hello to Speedy for the pigeons.com folks!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a wonderful update. I know the feeling when a missing baby comes home and how relieved you must be now.
We are looking forward to more stories with your friend Speedy.

Thanks for letting us know he is back.

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is wonderful news!
 

Cynthia


----------



## Karen 210773 (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi Julie, so pleased 'speedy' come back, probably visits my garden now lol I seem to be getting more and more pidj's in my garden. My avairy's attract them but don't help having all water baths and food and peanuts daily on top of the aviary's for them lol. I'm bit like you, when one hasn't been for a while do worry so much. Take care and if you need any support give me a shout - Thanks x


----------

